

Twentysomethings get their own health plan - edw519
http://money.cnn.com/2010/04/28/news/economy/under_30_health_insurance/index.htm?source=cnn_bin&hpt=Sbin

======
CWuestefeld
The politicization of government-mandated health thus begins.

Costs will _never_ be controllable so long as lobbies push for increasing the
minimum coverage levels for their pet coverages. People are all different,
with different needs and widely ranging values. Why can't we let them decide
what they need?

